# need help with 3 codes



## suemac (Jan 25, 2015)

Just had the catalytic converter replaced (Bank1) 3 weeks ago. Now have 3 codes P0726, P1726, and P1273 (Bank 1) could these be related to the new cat?
If so do I take it back to the mech that installed the cat? So tired of spending money on this car, 2005 Altima 3.5L.:crying::newbie: Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've heard of faulty crank position sensors causing the P0726 and P01726 codes on the VQ35DE Altimas. You might be able to do some Googling and confirm that. 

There was a Nissan TSB on the code P1273 issue:

Pdf: 2005 Nissan Maxima Factory Service Bulletin Obdii Code P1273


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

for your question Regarding a Nissan 2005 Altima 3.5 P0726, P1726, and P1273

If you can try searching and then looking up a an old / previous post called: 
" 2005 Maxima Codes P0726 and P1726 "
(without the quotes) posted on Feb 9th 2011 by "Hefitz) 

Eventhough that is a differnet model nissan it maybe with reading just for information.

There is also a lengthy reply on 2/10/2011 by the owner of that car.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

It has been awhile since I've been on this site... 
I worked with this model Altima SE-R's since they were new in 2005 and 2006 at my carreer job at Nissan Dealerships. I currently own a 2005. 

I had similar problems that were hard to trouble shoot in the past...
P0726 is more than likely the crank position sensor.. the OEM part is not that expensive and is Very easy to change on the SE-R.

P1726 has to do with throttle control or running "Lean" (I had this code)... it may be working with your other code P1273.

The problem I had was... on the exhaust system before the braided flex joint there is a triangler piece of pipe with a heat shield on it. This heat shield is rivited to the pipe itself. Some times the rivits will corrode and leave a hole in the pipe.. or in my case, I ripped it off not knowing I left 3 average nail sized holes in the pipe setting off my LEAN code P1273. To remedy this, I put it on the lift and had the holes spot welded.

FYI.. If you want to gain some power and have a throatier exhaust note, replace the 2.5ft section of stk flat pipe with a round one. The flat section was installed factory for clearance purposes... it is located just before the 'Y' to the mufflers.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

To reset the codes... you do NOT have to take it to the dealer.. There are procedures that can be found online. They are kind of tricky to do but do work.


----------

